# Bartholin's cyst



## YBYERS (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all,
Pt was seen in the ER and my doc was called in to do a procedure (don't know yet if it was excision of Bartholin's cyst or marsupialization of Bartholin's cyst).  Do I bill only for the procedure or can I also bill for a consult or transfer of care visit?  Patient was not admitted as inpatient.
Thanks in advance for your help..


----------



## Bready (Jul 13, 2012)

With either I&D or marsupialization of the Bartolin's gland cyst, E&M is included in the procedure per Medicare guidelines.  You could try with a consult code and modifier 57 (along with the procedure code), but most carriers are going to go by the Medicare guidelines and reject the E&M or consult code as included in the procedure.  You might also need a separate documentation for the consult.

I would bill only for the procedure


----------



## YBYERS (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation.  Doc asked and I wanted to make sure I was thinking straight.


----------

